# After 2 years of weekends - MY THEATER



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

I finally have the tools out of the room and carpet installed. This is my first time on the forum so I will probabally mess up trying to begin uploading pics, etc. (TOTAL NEWBIE!)

Anyway, I started by removing a major portion of my 8' ceiling, re-framing the trusses, moving existing wiring, a.c. etc. to make a tray ceiling with rope lighting.

I will work on resizing my pics so that I can upload to you, as I just found out (told ya).

If you are wondering how I framed the trusses, I will let you know - it's pretty easy. I have many pics from the last 2 years, so I will get to work.

Be back soon!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like an awesome space, can't wait to see more.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see more pictures!!!! Bring-em on. :T 

Matt


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

OK, I've compressed some more pics, so here goes. 

I tried to insert pics in this body and explain as I went along, but it appears as though I can only attach at the end (please help if there is a way to do that)

Attached are some pics of the room before I began, and some after I removed the ceiling and reframed the trusses. 

I made boxes for my Elan ceiling speakers, and ran 5 separate lighting zones that are controlled by the Lutron system (more on that later), and a pic showing a newly designed AC vent that has a built in box for the ceiling fan to wire and mount to. I also wired in for the Sony projector and speaker wires for the dining room and outside patio (Yamaha system with 3 zones). Also wired for the rope lighting behind the crown molding.

By the way, VERY EASY way to install rope lighting around the perimeter of your room: just run a 1x2 flush with ceiling (or lower down on the wall if you don't have a tray or recessed ceiling), then attach crown on the front of the 1x2, makes a perfect recess for rope to be installed, then put an electrical box behind, run the box to a dimmer and that is it!

I will work my way down from the ceiling as I go. MUCH More to come.

Here are some more pics (I hope)


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very impressive, two thumbs up. :T :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Great, another DIY home theater that is going to send me back to the drawing board....:crying:

Seriously though, it already looks great and I can't wait to see more pics! :T


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

I will send more of the "finished" theater a little later. I hope I am in the right section of the forum for what I am sending. If not, please redirect me.

I built new stud walls inside my existing walls, leaving about an inch to separate them, which I packed with insulation before drywalling. I also installed a subpanel on the wall which will be behind my stage drapes later.








It was helpful to do that for wiring purposes and to add central vacuum at the same time. I was also able to install double pocket doors too:








I had 2 decorative steel partitions that separated my room from the foyer. So I removed them, and that is where I built my rack - installing doors in the foyer to acces the back of the rack and making a storage area out of the other one:





























I also built an area to house a separate Samsung LCD over the fireplace (which will be in addition to the stage and projector system which I will show next)
















I am still experimenting with writing on the forum, but I think I am beginning to get the hang of it. More pics coming soon


----------



## r2lorme (Jun 4, 2012)

Good work ! I'm in the same situation, a long time to go to a personal home theater...


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks good! Time well wasted!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mansionmanager said:


> I will send more of the "finished" theater a little later. I hope I am in the right section of the forum for what I am sending. If not, please redirect me.


Your construction photos should be in the "Home Theater Design and Construction" forum..
Transferring all posts to that section..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I like what you are doing... In to see what I can learn from this build to help me in the future with one of my own.


----------

